# Bluetooth in my Comanche



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a new phone and when I try and pair it with my Comanche it is asking for the access code for the Comanche. Are these things generic to Autotrails?

If so could someone let me have the code (PM if needed) and let me have it?

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

A quick call to Autotrail should solve it. I've always found them very helpful.

John


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

They are usually something like 0000, 00000, 1234 or 12345 although that is generic rather than Autotrail specific.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've tried some of the generic things tbh with no luck.

I was hoping someone knew it rather than ringing AT

Graham :smile2:


----------

